# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  ID: Rasbora spp. (Rasbora einthovenii)

## Ibn

Called blue line rasboras around these parts. Anyone know what the scientific name is on this species? TIA

----------


## Justikanz

How big does this fella grow to? From an old book, it might be _Parluciosoma daniconia_... Description: 4"-5" long, basic colour is silver with thin gold-edged, blue-black line running the length of the body, with a olive-brown sheen on the back and delicate yellow fins.

Am I right?  :Opps: 

Pretty fish you got there, anyway...  :Razz:

----------


## benny

Yo Eric,

Looks a lot like _Rasbora einthovenii_. I had the impression that blue line rasboras were _Rasbora sarawakensis_, a totally different species.

Cheers,

----------


## Justikanz

_Rasbora einthoveni_ are smaller, reaching 3.5".

Is the _Parluciosoma daniconia_ I mentioned same as _Rasbora daniconius_?  :Opps:

----------


## Ibn

Not that big. The largest one in the tank was just touching 3" TTL. Don't actually have the fish. Just trying to ID it since it looks like a pretty good upper water schoaler. 

Benny, that was my initial guess as well, Einthoven's rasbora, but was 100% on the ID there. Your post just confirmed it. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

Benny's right, it's _Rasbora einthovenii_.

----------


## mickthefish

spot on benny and choy, common name over here is brilliant rasbora.
they should grow to roughly 2.5 inches.
mick

----------


## hwchoy

yes, we can still catch these from the streams.

----------


## ranmasatome

And hopefully it stays that way..

----------


## Quixotic

Questions:

1. Can we tell if Eric's fish is male or female? Is the male a slimmer looking fish and female with deeper bodies?

2. Are the blue lines this slim or variable?

I am asking because I got a similar looking fish, that is much slimmer and the blue line is thicker as well. Sorry, no photos available as it is in the community tank.

----------


## hwchoy

the stripe is variable but almost characterised by a kind of crinky edges rather than smooth.

----------

